# Childhood obesity: UK's 'inexcusable' strategy is wasted opportunity, say experts



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2016)

Medical experts and campaigners have criticised the government’s childhood obesity strategy as weak and embarrassing, and accused policymakers of throwing away the best chance to tackle the culture of unhealthy eating that is crippling the NHS. 

The government’s measures, centred on the sugar tax announced by George Osborne in March, rely on voluntary action by the food and drink industry and are shorn of any restrictions on junk food marketing and advertising.

The industry, which has lobbied hard against regulation for months, has undertaken to reduce by 20% the amount of sugar in products such as cereals, desserts, yoghurts and sweets. The strategy document makes clear that manufacturers that reduce sugar in their products will escape the sugar tax, which is not due to come in for two years.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...esity-strategy-wasted-opportunity-campaigners

They'll get nowhere until they start taking things seriously


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 18, 2016)

The watered down strategy is a gift to the purveyors of junk food. David Cameron was willing to accept the recommendations as they stood, so why Theresa May hasn't is a mystery.

In Scotland the government is looking at the same problem; obesity is more of a problem here than in England. But even if the government here wish to ban junk food advertising to children, that ban would still have to be approved by the wusses at Westminster.  Whether they would dare stop it is another matter.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2016)

In Scotland they have "Deep fried Marsbars"   Very heathy !!!


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 18, 2016)

Can anyone explain to me why the Government is being criticised for Childhood Obesity? I thought it was the responsibility of parents to look after their children and feed them on the correct food, or is it too much to expect that parents be given that everyday job.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2016)

Well said AM !  As a country I think we have lost that


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> Can anyone explain to me why the Government is being criticised for Childhood Obesity? I thought it was the responsibility of parents to look after their children and feed them on the correct food, or is it too much to expect that parents be given that everyday job.


Because I think that over the last 30 years the food companies have been allowed to adulterate food with addictive substances and market them specifically at children to get them 'hooked'. Coupled, of course, with poor dietary advice from the health authorities pushing a high carbohydrate, low fat diet.  Yes, of course there is personal responsibility, but how many people have you come across who would think that a pint of fresh orange juice is about the healthiest thing you could feed your kids? Anyone remember 'Sunny Delight' that was marketed directly at kids as 'healthy' and even sold from refrigerated units even though there was no need to - all part of the con. Life today is very different to the one we grew up in in the 1950s and 1960s and part of the problem is the rise of low quality, processed convenience food for families with two working parents (or parents in food poverty)


----------



## Radders (Aug 18, 2016)

They were saying this morning on the radio that she has backed down because of worries about hitting business profits and tipping them over into recession!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 18, 2016)

My parents were born just before the war and their diet in the 40's, 50's and 60's was hardly low carb - potatoes every day, white bread and jam etc.  The crucial difference between then and now as I see it is they didn't eat as much in terms of quantity, didn't eat the crap we have now and were far more active.  You only need to look at portion sizes in restaurants to see how things have changed - eat as much as you can buffets etc.  I went with people from work to a restaurant and the plates were massive with food literally piled high on it.  Yes, they had sweets in my parents day but not as many and not the snacks and general rubbish that people now feel compelled to shove in their gobs.  Thinking back to my own childhood in the 70's and 80's (yes really, I know I don't look that old ) we were far more active then than my own children are now and I as a parent probably try more than most to keep them active in terms of walking to school and outdoor activities.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> In Scotland they have "Deep fried Marsbars"   Very heathy !!!


In Scotland it's the English tourists who order deep fried Mars Bars while the locals stand behind them sniggering.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2016)

I agree with Northerner. The manufacturers, particularly with cereals aimed at kids, load them with sugars, while selling them as high in fibre and vitamins. And these ads are freely shown on kids TV. It's these ads that Mrs May has allowed to continue, expecting the manufacturers to voluntarily reformulate their products. Aye, right.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 19, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> My parents were born just before the war and their diet in the 40's, 50's and 60's was hardly low carb - potatoes every day, white bread and jam etc.  The crucial difference between then and now as I see it is they didn't eat as much in terms of quantity, didn't eat the crap we have now and were far more active.  You only need to look at portion sizes in restaurants to see how things have changed - eat as much as you can buffets etc.  I went with people from work to a restaurant and the plates were massive with food literally piled high on it.  Yes, they had sweets in my parents day but not as many and not the snacks and general rubbish that people now feel compelled to shove in their gobs.  Thinking back to my own childhood in the 70's and 80's (yes really, I know I don't look that old ) we were far more active then than my own children are now and I as a parent probably try more than most to keep them active in terms of walking to school and outdoor activities.


They also had a lard/dripping tin to use for frying.  Bread and dripping, butter was widely used, buttered bread was used to sop up the fatty gravy and juices. They were higher fat and lower carb than we are today.

The traditional meat and 3 veg is what most were eating. With fatty gravy and a dolop of butter on the veg. The potato portion was an ice cream scoop.

I remember my grandparents, having unsliced bread. They use to cut half slices off. I clearly remember their zigzag bread. Bread was also sold as a half loaf and the full loaf was a lot smaller than today's sliced bread. Bread came as square or high top.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh dear - lard.  I do try and avoid fatty things but generally don't have high or low anything diet wise just well balanced (have been a veggie for the last 25 years as well).  Obviously had to keep an eye on my carbs for the last 30 years but it seems to have served me well enough along with being fairly active.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 20, 2016)

I think lard is a pretty health fat, low in poly and a good mix of mono/sat fats, but if a vegi, most animal products aren't on the menu.
Just stay away from the blue poly grain vegetable oils.
Olive, coconut, avocado and some nut oils are good ones


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Oh dear - lard.  I do try and avoid fatty things but generally don't have high or low anything diet wise just well balanced (have been a veggie for the last 25 years as well).  Obviously had to keep an eye on my carbs for the last 30 years but it seems to have served me well enough along with being fairly active.


Well said Matt. Being active is good   PS with a lot of FISH


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 25, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> In Scotland they have "Deep fried Marsbars"   Very heathy !!!


I like to think that all food is healthy.  Leafy green vegetables are good for my physical health and deep fried Marsbars are good for my mental health.


----------

